# Datasheet MSD6306PUD-Z1



## Luisecheverria (Feb 5, 2014)

Estimados amigos alguien me podria ayudar necesito saber cuanta memoria RAM tiene este IC MSD6306PUD-Z1 este es el procesador de un televisor que recepta señales digitales ISDTB


----------

